# Versteckter Temperatursensor in der CoolIT Eco A.L.C.



## MetallSimon (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich vo einigen Tagen schon gewundert, was das für ein 2-Pin Kabel in der CoolIT Eco A.L.C. ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute wollt ich das dann endgültig mal wissen, da ich im Internet auch nichts dazu gefunden habe.
Ich hatte noch solch ein Thermometer rumliegen. Also schnell das Kabel durchgeschnitten, abisoliert und die beiden Drähte in den 2-Pin Anschluss der A.L.C. gesteckt. Und es scheint tatsächlich ein Temperatursensor zu sein.
Temperatur im Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Burn-in Test von Furmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temps scheinen etwas hoch zu sein, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Display nicht auf den Temp-Sensor in der Pumpe abgestimmt ist.
Gibts eine möglichkeit, den Sensor direkt mit dem Mainboard auszulesen(Speedfan)?


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Mai 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Gibts eine möglichkeit, den Sensor direkt mit dem Mainboard auszulesen(Speedfan)?


 
Wenn dein Mainboard einen Temp-Header (eher selten) hat schon, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## devon (7. Mai 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn dein Mainboard einen Temp-Header (eher selten) hat schon, ansonsten nicht.


 
S alte Striker Extreme und Striker 2 Extreme hatten das noch


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Mai 2011)

Ja, und es gab noch paar andere - das ASUS Commando z.B. . Weiß aber nicht ob auch aktuelle Boards mit onboard-Temperaturauswertung auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Mai 2011)

Hat mein Mainboard leider nicht. Gibts eine billige Lösung, um den Auszulesen(eine Lüftersteuerung ist mir dafür zu teuer).


----------



## Chrissi (7. Mai 2011)

Ne gute Lüftersteuerung kostet geradmal 35 Euro. Das ist nochnicht teuer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2011)

Für ne Anpassung braucht man aber eine Lüftersteuerung, bei der man die Sensoren genau konfigurieren kann.
Ich persönlich würde darauf verzichten und im Kopf umrechnen - welchen Sinn macht eine Temperaturmessung, die teurer ist, als die zugehörige Kühlung?


----------



## neb (8. Mai 2011)

Selbst bauen, sowas lässt sich relativ einfach per uC berechnen


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Mai 2011)

neb schrieb:


> Selbst bauen, sowas lässt sich relativ einfach per uC berechnen


 Das ist eine gute Idee, wobei es mit dem Programmieren vielleicht schwierig werden könnte. Ich hab noch einen attiny13 da.
Kannst du mir da irgendwas günstiges empfehlen, um den mit dem PC zu verbinden?


----------



## neb (10. Mai 2011)

günstig zum flashen oder günstig zum kommunizieren?

der aufbau ist recht easy für nen NTC widerstand und den programmcode hab ich auch...


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Mai 2011)

Naja beides. Ich hab nicht viel Ahnung davon.
Am besten wäre, wenn man das dann auch gleich bei Speedfan mit einbinden könnte(aber ich denke das wird nicht gehen oder?).
Kannst du mir eine Liste mit den Teilen die ich brauche bei Reichelt oder so zusammenstellen?


----------

